# leg surgery



## sukuna (Jan 2, 2022)

i noticed a sudden limping on my 7 years old dog whenever he walks, at first he doesn't have any problem even if he runs but now even his running got affected and now the limping is very obvious that we decided to bring him to a local vet that specializes in tplo surgery last friday and now he is scheduled for a leg surgery . i wish there are other ways that we can do to get rid the ruptured ligament on his right leg without undergoing any surgery.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s a long recovery.
Jasper had the same surgery over the summer.


----------

